# Fair commission



## scope64 (Nov 29, 2007)

I 'd like to know what a fair commission would be for someone selling screen printed and embroidered goods or a fair pay structure would be?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

10% for sales up to $100K per month and 15% for over. Add benefits to this or give 15/20 without benefits.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Is it even possible to make $100 k per month in the tshirt industry? $100k is a far stretch...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I use 15% of gross...figuring without this I would not have the sale anyway


----------



## cheerupblue (Aug 19, 2007)

10% - 15% sounds about right. I agree that it would be nice to have 10% to a point and then 15% after a certain target -- that definitely gives your sales force a bit of an incentive to work harder!


----------

